# Friday..... Already!



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Off to some meetings and will take this... Restored Ploprof D3


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

My IWC AT 3536 on a new rubberstrap....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

At the moment I`m wearing the Tudor Oyster Date...










The Precision is on route to it`s new owner in Yorkshire, a sacrifice for the Speedy fund.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

hey guys

this for me right now, thickest watch I own at 16mm



















.......


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Jazzmaster this morning:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Later,

William


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)




----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Junghans Tempora on a 22mm Hirsch Liberty. So it's German all the way for me today :thumbsup:


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Up and off to London shortly and since a bracelet pin remover arrived yesterday I'm now enjoying the SMP on the bracelet 

_Sorry, no shot with bracelet yet!_


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Capeland on a Toshi today.

Alasdair


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Feels huge after wearing the OP for a few days this week......


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

JonW said:


> Off to some meetings and will take this... Restored Ploprof D3


Are you trying to tell us something Jon? :lol:


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Off to work so have put this one on


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Off to my watchmaker today, so wearing this Timex ( just to impress him...  ).


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

glycine combar today.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

A bit of vintage quartz for me today....hopefully it will survive the vintage motorcycle journey to the MOT station this morning h34r:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Capey as well for me.... ( same strap too )


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Stowa for me pretty much all week since it arrived on Monday:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Bulova Accutron VX 200 today










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

starting the day off with the sectorr mm .










and then the orient star gmt its really growing on me now becoming a regular wearer ,but i have a deliverey to pick up later .



















both watches impossible to get a good photo of dial to to mirrored /domes etc.


----------



## Rinaldo1711 (Apr 11, 2007)

salmonia said:


> My IWC AT 3536 on a new rubberstrap....


Cracking watch - THE Aquatimer to have.


----------



## bluenoze (Jan 30, 2009)

still wearing this Zim since it arrived on wednesday


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Drass Polluce for me.










have a great day everyone

Andy


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

I've worn the Stowa Marine for most of the week.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)

Wearing a new arrival. It came in the post this morning and i'm sure we're going to get on just fine ^_^


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Finding it difficult to shift this off my wrist since I,ve had it.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Off abroad for a couple of weeks today, with nothing more than these two to keep me company....










I can do this. I can....


----------



## inskip75 (Jan 10, 2009)

Off work today so trip out for Squale


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Started the day with the Breitling Premier



















Breitling B40/Kelek cal 10000/B40, 38 jewels

Jaeger-LeCoultre Master Grande Taille for lunch



















JLC cal 889/2, 36 jewels


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

chris l said:


> Off abroad for a couple of weeks today, with nothing more than these two to keep me company....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice omega. Are you sure you will be happy with just two think of the others sat at home on their own. :lol:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

The one on the left


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

Some cheapo early '70s fun for me today


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

Same old... 

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Your fond of that Hammy Guy :lol: Very nice btw.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Silver Hawk said:


> A bit of vintage quartz for me today....hopefully it will survive the vintage motorcycle journey to the MOT station this morning h34r:


That's not a divers watch, is it? :huh:

Kenzo Nautilus pvd for me this morning


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Very nice Rich. Prefer the new one from Kazimon, the Eintausend I think it's called.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Modern quartz for me today. This day/date Skagen designed watch was bought from another forum member.

You should just about be able to see it in the undergrowth


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

I've only taken this off to shower and sleep all week


----------



## Micky (Apr 2, 2009)

Wow  The big boys come out on Friday! Some of those make my Pulsar G10 look terrible (no pulsar G10 comments please







)


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

Ventura said:


> Your fond of that Hammy Guy :lol: Very nice btw.


I am Hari, I am... 

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## bobjames (Mar 26, 2008)

Got this back from an overhaul yesterday and am chuffed to bits  the Original bracelet i cant get on with  so i put on a speedmaster bracelet and it is just so damn comfortable 8)


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

Solar titanium diver, seeing light of day for a recharge.

Had the blue one first, much prefer the orange.

D.


----------



## Deego (Jan 1, 2008)

Alpha Tourbillon Power reserve for me today   bought from one of the forum members last week and is a cracking watch for the money...








































More photos and specs


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

spankone said:


> I've only taken this off to shower and sleep all week


With a good picture and a nice strap, the MP look like an expensive highend watch! :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

eeek I'm late 

PRS53 on tropical waffle nato...










Please excuse dreadful iPhone photo (it's the only kind you get with an iPhone h34r: )


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Wearing my Hanowa for work.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

chris l said:


> Off abroad for a couple of weeks today, with nothing more than these two to keep me company....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Omega is absolutely beautiful.... :wub:


----------



## 17bex (Oct 6, 2008)

My Omega Speedy pro (WHITE) on Blue shrunken (showing spring bars) Dimodell strap










I might be up for flipping this again...


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Boxbrownie said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > Off to some meetings and will take this... Restored Ploprof D3
> ...


Lol its an old pic David, from when the book was launched. In fact its sadly the only pic I could find quickly of the D3...


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

This one for me today  .










Have a good one guys.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Agent orange said:


> This one for me today  .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great on that strap Gary


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

DAVID said:


> Solar titanium diver, seeing light of day for a recharge.
> 
> Had the blue one first, much prefer the orange.
> 
> D.


 

I've got the exact same watch.

What do you think of yours??


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Well I've had a change and gone with the one at the back 










BTW It's so nice to wear more than one watch a day don't you think :yes:


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

This for me at the moment


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Looks great on that strap Gary


Thanks Jase and thanks to Tom (dickstar) who gave me the strap a while back. It's a 1216, which was specifically for this watch, the stardust Constellation










this Seamaster MQ (196.0023)










and pretty much anything with a 1210/202 bracelet.

It's supremely comfortable, I think tapered straps are far more comfortable than same width ones, it's shame the modern trend is for the latter.

The clasp sits perfectly underneath your wrist too. They're difficult to source these days unfortunately.










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

U Boat this afternoon


----------



## Bill B (Apr 4, 2006)

GP Sea Hawk Americas Cup


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Pretty much my daily wearer since it arrived about 2-weeks ago - Its a bit beat up but what great watch! ...these things are probably the best kept seceret - should have got one ages ago! :yes:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

I'm wearing the one on the right today...

*Baume & Mercier Capeland S XXL on Toshi black leather*



















...the left one with the deployment buckle is Jason's.

Pics were taken _exactly_ one year ago when we met up in the Florida Keys. 

Hmmm...that reminds me...I still haven't posted the pic of Jason trying to kiss me.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I think you have


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

jasonm said:


> I think you have


No...it's still our little secret, but I will cherish it forever.

Happy Anniversary Snookums. :kiss:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

new arrival ,its taken 2 months to deliver but more than happy with my new 6138-0030 speedtimer .its a bit grubby but for the price i got it for in really good condition and on original bracelet.










also slightly bittersweet as i think this ends my seiko collection so no more buying seikos only enjoying them oh and sevicing them .

the chrono's.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Home from work and have now swapped over to this wee baby. 

*RLT P.XIIV*


----------



## zx10r (Apr 10, 2009)

today


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi

ENZO










Paul


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

had this on at work and while swimming










just changed to this for the evening.










hagw


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

jaslfc5 said:


>


Congrats Jas :clap: A handsome bunch for sure...

That leather Fleiger (spell??) looks great on that brown bull-head too! :yes:


----------



## thewhiz (Mar 28, 2009)

Very nice watch,i wish i had one like that!

i doubt i could afford it! lol :lol:


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

A liitle late to the party over on this side of the pond.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Managed to tear the Omega off my wrist going to give the Electro-Chrons a run out.

1960s Rotary


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

Livius de Balzac said:


> spankone said:
> 
> 
> > I've only taken this off to shower and sleep all week
> ...


cheers mate


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Switched over to a new arrival from Pugster :clap: Thanks mate.

My ID3077 Prototype










My first O&W and it's an absolute beauty.

I put it on an Omega mesh for a bit as well. Just for fun 










My pictures are even worse than usual but i've got an excuse this time. The 710's nicked my camera and taken it to London with her this weekend whilst she runs the marathon (again ) so these were taken with my phone. sorry.


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

great camera fo r a phone


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

Griff said:


> DAVID said:
> 
> 
> > Solar titanium diver, seeing light of day for a recharge.
> ...


Like it a lot Griff, not too big, but tall and legible Only thing I am not keen on is the slightly cheap feeling bezel and the weight , or lack of !

Always feels like it should be heavier than it is, if it was steel reckon I would wear it more.

Had the blue one on its bracelet for a while, much prefer the orange on a rubber strap.

Whats your opinion ?

D.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

spankone said:


> great camera fo r a phone


I suppose it's not bad, but when you compare my picture to your's you can see the difference. The colour really hits you with yours and mine looks a bit lifeless.

Does look good on that strap by the way :yes:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

mjolnir said:


>


Hey Rob that really works IMO :yes:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

PhilM said:


> Hey Rob that really works IMO :yes:


Thanks Phil, Does look ok doesn't it. I thought the mesh would overpower it a bit but it seems to go.


----------



## Jocke (Jul 5, 2008)

JonW said:


> Off to some meetings and will take this... Restored Ploprof D3


Wanna trade? Please 










Hmm I need to get that book, have looked at the preview pages a 1000 times


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Had to change to this one - my latest purchase ( only hours old  ).


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

mjolnir said:


> spankone said:
> 
> 
> > great camera fo r a phone
> ...


why thank its taken me a few months to find a good enough strap for this watch


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

German flieger for me today (Archimede pilot)










Switched to the OM now


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


>


Good to see you enjoying it Paul, very good picture too, not seen the other one i sold for a while..

This for now..


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

This new arrival today. Cheers Jon!

Marathon TSAR










Mark


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

glad you like the O&W rob, looks good on the mesh in imo _any_ camera pics dont do the watch justice ,sadly it just wasnt being worn ,just waiting to see a pic from hari now of the limes  , the watch thats replaced these 2 will be shown in one thread or other over the weekend


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Over to this now..


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

The 42 is back on today.

Think i will try it on a nato or a rubber strap as i fancy a change


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

This old SM300


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Here,s Electro-Chron number two out for its run.


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

mjolnir said:


>


Thats gorgeous

My latest for me


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

dombox40 said:


> Here,s Electro-Chron number two out for its run.


VERY NICE - cool hands on that one! :thumbsup:


----------



## Paul Jones (Oct 29, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> At the moment I`m wearing the Tudor Oyster Date...


And I'm wearing the Precision  (Thanks Mac)

Paul


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Final one of the three having its cogs turned over.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Paul Jones said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > At the moment I`m wearing the Tudor Oyster Date...
> ...


You`re welcome :thumbsup:

One day I _will_ get another one


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

DAVID said:


> Griff said:
> 
> 
> > DAVID said:
> ...


Hi David,

Like mine a lot too.

I like the lightweight titanium on this but realise many prefer steel on all their watches

The movement is a Seiko 2 jewel with one at each end of the stepping motor, and it is a very good, tough movement.

I think I know what you mean about the bezel but mine is firm and clicks dead on and is smack on in alignment

I intend mine to be a keeper, and I don't think many are available in the UK

It is a striking piece to look at and it does capture admiring glances from people when I wear it

The lume is superb..................one of the best ever I have had

Dare I ask what you paid for yours???


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

mjolnir said:


> I put it on an Omega mesh for a bit as well. Just for fun


Nice! 

Don't know why you would want to spoil it with that manky old mesh though!









PS Still no nearer the Sub or SD eh Rob!


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

Griff said:


> DAVID said:
> 
> 
> > Griff said:
> ...


Griff:

Got the blue on the SCF for approx Â£60 and sold it for roughly the same, approx 3 years ago.

Forgot about it for a while, then saw the orange in a local jewellers(Nottingham) on sale at Â£140.

Liked it , and advertised on SCF, and eventually traded a couple of Seiko 5's and a G for a newish one, again approx 3 years ago.

Suppose it owes me around Â£80 ish, but well worth it in my opinion, and you wont see another in a hurry, in fact not seen another for ages.

Like you, will keep this one, should wear it more often really.

Cheers, D.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Stuart Davies said:


> Don't know why you would want to spoil it with that manky old mesh though!


The mesh isn't manky now. I cleaned the welshness off it :tongue2: :lol:



Stuart Davies said:


> PS Still no nearer the Sub or SD eh Rob!


Be quiet you









I'll never get one if people keep selling things like this in the sales forum. I have no willpower :no:


----------

